# Insulating under stairs



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Exterior, above-grade walls can be insulated with a variety of products. Price and availability enter design. Find your location Zone; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec001_par001.htm

From the Zone, find your wall R-value requirements; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

Gary


----------

